# Starting Fresh



## SmartA1ec

I apologize in advance if this has already been asked, but when I tried to search for it, the advertisement behind the search bar would get clicked on instead. Im on my phone, so that's probably why.

Anyway, my computer has been acting up latley. It seems to be running slower than usual and I will get random errors about something being corrupt. Its just bugging me, so I wanted to just completley erase any data I have on my HDD and start with a clean slate. I went out and bought windows 7 home 64bit. I had that previously installed but I don't have the disk anymore. Actually, I had the 'upgrade' version and tried that and it gave me errors a few times during reinstall and eventually lead to where I am now, so I figured I'd buy the full version instead. When I tried another reinstall using the upgrade version, it didn't work, giving me some corruption error, and my computer would not boot back to its original state; constantly saying 'windows failed to start, please insert install CD and repair it'. Basically, I don't know which options to use (format, delete, ect.) or what else needs to be done to start fresh. Also, when I get to the install screen after I boot my pc, it says I have 2 partitions. One being a 800+MB 'system reserve' system and the other a 650ishGB primary. Im not sure what those are for and if I need the smaller one.

If that's confusing or you need additional information, let me know and i'll try to clarify.  

Thank you


----------



## johnb35

What is the total size of the hard drive?


----------



## SmartA1ec

500gb


----------



## johnb35

500gb?  So how can you have a 650ish gb partition???  Do you have more than one drive installed?


----------

